# Auf Linie, Randstein, Baumstamm, Schiene fahren



## Harry_I (2. November 2009)

Wie übt man am besten, auf einer Linie zu fahren?

Auf einem breiteren Streifen 15-20cm ist es kein Problem. Hier kann ich ja noch etwas lenken. Auch weitertreten, egal ob leicht bergauf oder bergab ist noch möglich.

Wird der Streifen den ich zum Fahren zur Verfügung habe aber schmäler dann kann ich nicht mehr lenken. Kleiner 10cm ist es mir kaum noch möglich. Pedalieren geht dann schon gar nicht mehr. Wenn ich es nur rollen lasse funktioniert es einigermaßen. Es sei denn ich bin zu langsam.

Gibt es noch irgend welche Tricks, Tips Übungsmöglichkeiten?

Das Fahren auf einer Bahnschiene unterscheidet sich ja erheblich von der Balance im Stand.

Oder wie meist - einfach nur üben, üben, üben ....?


----------



## Heiko_München (2. November 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Oder wie meist - einfach nur üben, üben, üben ....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (2. November 2009)

Viel Üben, zum Beispiel auf den weissen Verkehrsstreifen oder Bordsteinkanten. Aber: Bei extrem schmalen Dingern ist es sauschwer, da bekommen sogar die Profis Probleme. Danny Macaskill hat mehrere Tage an dem Zaun rumprobiert, bis es geklappt hat:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dubbel (2. November 2009)

der war ja auch zu langsam: 
geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit.


----------



## Marc B (2. November 2009)

So kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad steigern: Je langsamer desto schwieriger


----------



## schrott rider (2. November 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Das Fahren auf einer Bahnschiene unterscheidet sich ja erheblich von der Balance im Stand.


Wo ist da der Unterschied? Wenn du ohne den Lenker einzuschlagen auf der Stelle stehn kannst, kannst du auch auf einer Bahnschiene stehn. Zum Fahrn: Keine ganzen Kurbelumdrehungen machen


----------



## 525Rainer (2. November 2009)

ich hab das balancieren sehr spät gelernt aber am meisten hat mir wieder mal das ryan leech "mastering the art of trial" geholfen.

es gibt verschiedene arten wie du das schwanken nach rechts oder links verhinderst.

-die einen treten kurz kräftig an, ein pedal nach unten, und rollen mit geradem rad relativ flott auf dem balken. aufkommende schwankungen gleichen sie mit dem wegstrecken des fusses aus und mit bewegungen des oberkörpers (schulterzucken)
mein trialspezl der andi macht das so und der ryan benutzt das wegstrecken des fusses auch öfters.
oder such nach felix mücke videos. er ist der offizielle master in sachen balance.
-eine andere möglichkeit ist das gleichmässige pedalieren und das ausgleichen der schwankung mit den knien wie beim wheelie fahren. ich kann das relativ gut, allerdings nur bei sachen wo der reifen sicher rollen und nicht abrutschen kann. also eher so vierkantsachen wie dachlatten z.B.
-die dritte möglichkeit, und das ist auch die, die ryan in seinem lehrvideo beschreibt ist die pedale waagrecht halten und entweder nach vorne oder nach hinten je nachdem ob man nach rechts oder nach links fällt. natürlich wieder mit einbezug der lockeren schultern. was ich da abweichend mach ist: ich nehm den fuss nie vom pedal aber dafür stell ich das rad schräg während ryan das rad eher gerade hält. was mir auf jedenfall hilft: eher über dem lenker stehn mit druck auf dem vorderrad als hecklastig. (was natürlich dann doppelt reinhaut wenns vorderrad abrutscht)

die technik ist in meinem video ab minute 3:35 gut zu sehn. achte auf die schultern und darauf wie die beine pedalieren.
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6791848"]signaturvideo[/ame] 

am besten üben kann man das meiner meinung nach wenn man sich dachlatten auf dem boden auslegt und einfach so oft wies geht drauf fährt. das feeling kommt dann. am anfang nicht mit schrägen auffahrten oder kanten zum drauffahren aufhalten sondern die latte zur not am anfang eingraben damit man möglichst oft drauftrifft und die ersten meter drauf rollen kann. je mehr man auf der latte rollt, desto eher bekommt man das ausgleichsfeeling für den körper.
balancieren kann man immer und überall üben und als ich letztes jahr 5 wochen einen gips tragen musste hab ich trotzdem balancieren können und hatte spass mit dem rad.


----------



## Marc B (2. November 2009)

Der Meister himself spricht

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAOoZ3rEP-o"]YouTube - rolling balance[/ame]


----------



## 525Rainer (2. November 2009)

die dvd ist nicht teuer, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## schrott rider (2. November 2009)

Deine videos sind richtig gut RESPEKT


----------



## Harry_I (4. November 2009)

schrott rider schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Unterschied? Wenn du ohne den Lenker einzuschlagen auf der Stelle stehn kannst, kannst du auch auf einer Bahnschiene stehn. Zum Fahrn: Keine ganzen Kurbelumdrehungen machen




Wenn ich auf der Stelle stehe, dann habe ich eben den Lenker eingeschlagen. Ich fahre mehr oder weniger sichtbare kleine Bögen (vorwärts-rückwärts) um die Balance zu halten.

Höchstens mal mit angezogenen Bremsen und starkem Lenkeinschlag das Bike unter mir kippen funktioniert auch etwas. 

Auf Linie fahren oder ohne Lenkeinschlag stehen ist eben doch noch mal was ganz anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöber (5. November 2009)

Ich bin da auch gerade am üben, üben, üben und nochmal üben!
Von Können bin ich allerdings noch Meilen entfernt.

Was ich aber festgestellt habe, es ist für mich leichter auf einer schmalen Linie zu fahren, wenn ich nicht direkt zum Vorderrad runterschauem sondern den Blick ein Stück davor habe.

Vielleicht hilft dir das auch ein bisschen


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (5. November 2009)

Gehört zwar nicht hier rein, aber: DAS BABY IM ZWEITEN VIDEO IST EINFACH ZU KNUFFIG! 
Sorry, das musste sein...*räusper*.

P.S.: Die Fahrtechnik ist natürlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben *niederknie und zu beten anfang*


----------



## 525Rainer (5. November 2009)

stöber schrieb:


> Was ich aber festgestellt habe, es ist für mich leichter auf einer schmalen Linie zu fahren, wenn ich nicht direkt zum Vorderrad runterschauem sondern den Blick ein Stück davor habe.



das steht auch immer in den zeitschriften. ich glaub das gilt aber für eher breitere sachen damit der fahrer lockerer bleibt und ruhiger geradeausfährt. werden die sachen schmäler oder rund sollte man das vorderrad schon beobachten sonst wirds schmerzhaft.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (6. November 2009)

Was mich immer ärgert ist das ich es an einem Bürgersteig schaffe mit etwas Schwung (nahezu) nur auf dem Randstein zu fahren...fahre ich aber in einer Höhe von 'nem Meter und höher kann der Weg ruhig 2-3 mal so breit sein, aber trotzdem werde ich total nervös und breche die Aktion ab...


----------



## 525Rainer (6. November 2009)

eine rolle spielt auch das einfahren. so meterhohe dinger versuchst vielleicht nur einmal und einen randstein kannst dich warmfahren.  grad bei balance komm ich immer erst nach ner zeit richtig rein.


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Dezember 2009)

nie dierekt aufs rad schauen immer ein paar meter davor schauen. immer dierekt dahin schauen wo du hinwilst. dann kommt das von selber + etwas geschwindigkeit. ich übe auch fleissig auf parkplatzstreifen und so. bin ne ziemliche muschi (geworden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (1. Dezember 2009)

So zum Spaß auch mal versuchen nen Bordstein recht langsam und freihändig zu fahren, macht Laune und Sinn!


----------



## gtbiker (1. Dezember 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Was mich immer ärgert ist das ich es an einem Bürgersteig schaffe mit etwas Schwung (nahezu) nur auf dem Randstein zu fahren...fahre ich aber in einer Höhe von 'nem Meter und höher kann der Weg ruhig 2-3 mal so breit sein, aber trotzdem werde ich total nervös und breche die Aktion ab...



Tja, dann hast du das Problem doch schon erkannt! 
Auf nen Stuhl steigen kann jeder. Steht der Stuhl jedoch an der Kante eines 10m Sprungturmes können es die Wenigsten!
Wenn dir das Thema wichtig ist, musst du dann eben am Kopf arbeiten.
Wie das aussehen könnte? Zum Beispiel klettern gehen....


----------

